# more distance



## mork678 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have the taylormade superquad stiff shaft with my weights at 1g for inside and 10 gram for outside weights, my distance off the tee is 276 toal and swing speed is about 109. any suggestions to get more distance?

thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum. I'd be happy with that distance if I could do it everytime. My only suggests are to get lessons from a pro who could give you pointers to improve your swing which will increase distance and the other thing is practise practise practise


----------



## mork678 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you, as i also think, im 6'2" would a longer shaft maybe an inch make a big difference too?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

are you playing with standard lenght club? if you are with your height you would be better to have custom fit club because standard shafts would be to short for you not just your driver but all clubs


----------



## mork678 (Jan 27, 2009)

my irons are cutom fit to me but i just never gotton the driver fit to my height. It is a stand club off the rack. I'll have to get to a a place that does a launch monitor and go from there.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes that would be a good thing to do, and with your driver shafted right it can only help but it might take a round to get used to the new lenght.


----------



## mork678 (Jan 27, 2009)

with 5 inches of snow on the ground i think i have sometime to get it done and start practicing!! hahaha thank you


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like snow at the moment today it's meant to be 44c(111F) here and it's been like that all week!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Crikey! And I thought we were having some warm weather!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it actually hit 47 yesterday. it's only meant to be 32 today i might need a jumper haha


----------



## stingrays06 (Jul 19, 2009)

Improve your technique! You have expert engineered golf equipment. Take the golf swing test and learn what you are doing wrong.

The Golf Swing Test


----------

